# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Тысячи Android-устройств заражены трояном Marcher

## olejah

Исследователи голландской фирмы Securify провели детальный анализ банковского Android-трояна известного как Marcher и обнаружили, что ему удалось украсть данные значительного количества платежных карт.

Marcher начал свою активность в конце 2013 года, изначально он пытался обмануть пользователей и раздобыть их платежные данные, используя фишинговую страницу Google Play.

Далее вредонос пытался распространяться, маскируясь под популярные приложения, включая Netflix, WhatsApp и Super Mario Run. Securify обнаружила девять ботнетов Marcher за последние 6 месяцев, каждый из них был снабжен новыми модулями.

Один из этих ботнетов заразил более 11000 устройств. На сервере злоумышленников хранится 1300 номеров платежных карт и другая банковская информация.

Исследователи установили, что большинство зараженных устройств были под управлением Android 6.0.1, но более 100 устройств также имели на борту Android 7.0.



Marcher отслеживает запуск определенных приложений, запускающихся на зараженном устройстве. При обнаружении нужного вредоносу приложения, он накладывает поверх него собственное окно, пытаясь таким образом заставить пользователя ввести свои персональные данные и отправить их злоумышленникам.

Marcher блокирует запуск популярных антивирусных приложений на устройстве. Семь месяцев назад исследователи утверждали, что троянец блокирует восемь антивирусов, но отчет Securify показывает, что вредонос в настоящее время атакует около двух десятков антивирусных продуктов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

